# Sale Bill for Mervil Newlan's Estate, Large Bicycle Collection. Arthur, Illinois May 14, NO BUYERS FEES or SALES Tax. Called the Auctioneer to verify!



## Bikes62557 (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2022)

Third time it’s been posted!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Apr 14, 2022)

Sale Bill for Sale of Mervil Newlan's Bicycle Collection. Also not listed will be many parts and accessories that it is estimated would fill over six (6) heaping pick up truck loads. Mervil had a house and three large garages full of vintage bicycles plus parts and accessories. Illinois auctions have NO sales tax and there is NO buyers fees.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 14, 2022)

Wow! I'd go if I was nearby.


----------



## jammer (Apr 16, 2022)

I think we should be keeping it low key, just saying, ha. Cats out of the bag.


----------



## nick tures (May 14, 2022)

anyone get anything ?


----------



## babycalfs (May 18, 2022)

Hey all, 
This is probably a good excuse to make my first post on here but I'm hoping if anyone picked anything up at the auction, it went to a good home that will truly appreciate it. If anyone has pics, feel free to post them. Mervil was my grandfather and I grew up living next door to him and all these bikes and more-- he actually downsized a lot over the past couple decades. Family were required to publicly bid at this auction as well, and while I wish I could have kept more of his treasures in the family, I couldn't afford it. I focused on five bikes that I felt represented his interests and was prepared to have no limit on them. I may have set the tone of the auction when I spent $3100 for the first Krate with zero regrets. I'm pleased to say I scooped up the five I wanted including the '68 Orange Krate, 2 Black Phantoms (1951/1953), a 1955 Red Phantom, and a Green Phantom that just needs some love. I finally got them up to my house on Sunday so I can officially say that I've been a vintage bike collector for 3 days now, lol. I do a lot of endurance cycling on my two Specialized road bikes but never got into the vintage stuff until the last few months when I started doing research to try and keep some of his stuff in the family. Pretty sure I overpaid on the ones I got but I'm ok with that because at least I got them and have no desire to sell them at any price. I'd like to be more active on here and may post them in some of the channels when I start to clean them up. He had a lot of them, I think the final count was around 380 bikes at the auction.


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> Hey all,
> This is probably a good excuse to make my first post on here but I'm hoping if anyone picked anything up at the auction, it went to a good home that will truly appreciate it. If anyone has pics, feel free to post them. Mervil was my grandfather and I grew up living next door to him and all these bikes and more-- he actually downsized a lot over the past couple decades. Family were required to publicly bid at this auction as well, and while I wish I could have kept more of his treasures in the family, I couldn't afford it. I focused on five bikes that I felt represented his interests and was prepared to have no limit on them. I may have set the tone of the auction when I spent $3100 for the first Krate with zero regrets. I'm pleased to say I scooped up the five I wanted including the '68 Orange Krate, 2 Black Phantoms (1951/1953), a 1955 Red Phantom, and a Green Phantom that just needs some love. I finally got them up to my house on Sunday so I can officially say that I've been a vintage bike collector for 3 days now, lol. I do a lot of endurance cycling on my two Specialized road bikes but never got into the vintage stuff until the last few months when I started doing research to try and keep some of his stuff in the family. Pretty sure I overpaid on the ones I got but I'm ok with that because at least I got them and have no desire to sell them at any price. I'd like to be more active on here and may post them in some of the channels when I start to clean them up. He had a lot of them, I think the final count was around 380 bikes at the auction.





Welcome to the Cabe @babycalfs !


----------



## sworley (May 18, 2022)

Glad you found this place, @babycalfs. I'm the guy who you've been in touch with over on the Schwinn forums. This forum is much more lively. 

So glad you were able to get the bikes you wanted! Bummer about the family greed but glad to see you prevaled.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2022)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## babycalfs (May 18, 2022)

sworley said:


> Glad you found this place, @babycalfs. I'm the guy who you've been in touch with over on the Schwinn forums. This forum is much more lively.
> 
> So glad you were able to get the bikes you wanted! Bummer about the family greed but glad to see you prevaled.



yooo, good to see you over here. Yeah, I may switch over here. Seems to be a lot more active and much easier to navigate and post on. Appreciate your feedback through all this


----------

